# Compaq CQ61-310SA



## nathan242 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi please help i have a compaq CQ61-310SA, power LED next to the power source flashing but battery doesnt seem to be recieving charge and laptop wont power up. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How many times is it flashing?

Are there any other flashing LED's (Caps or Scroll Lock)

Perform the following steps:

-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

If unsuccessful take a look at the LED Error Codes below:

Blank Screen LED Error Codes Compaq Presario CQ61-310SA Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

If needed you can find the Maintenance Guide for your model below:

CQ61 Series Maintenance Guide


----------



## nathan242 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi thank you for your quick reply, tried all of the above. But its not the power LED at the front of the laptop flashing its the LED next to the power plug socket at the side. please see picture and it is flashing constantly and laptop will not start. Its like the laptop has no power.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you had to wiggle the connector in the dc jack port in your picture to make a connection or possibly accidentally caught it with your foot at some point


----------



## nathan242 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi no it was working fine one minute then shut down turned it on the next day and all I got was the white flashing light. I have another question concerning the same laptop but just a query does anyone know if the Compaq CQ61-310SA
will boot on just the power supply if the battery is totally empty I know on some laptops you can run on just the power supply but on HP's website 
(Blank Screen LED Error Codes Compaq Presario CQ61-310SA Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

It says
When new computer is used for first time, the white LED light for the AC power connector blinks.
Battery is still in "Shipping Mode", the light continues to blink even when AC power is connected. 

To resolve, turn off notebook, connect AC power and allow battery to charge for at least 30 minutes, then start computer.)

If the battery is empty and will not charge does this mean there's not enough power to boot the laptop?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the power adapter is connected the laptop should still boot even if the battery is depleted.

What happens when the battery is removed and just the AC Adapter is connected?


----------



## nathan242 (Aug 14, 2012)

same thing flashing white light next to the power socket.


----------

